# Onkyo TX-SR607 - HDMI connection pic but no sound



## teas2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

My problem is that my DVR just stop playing sound through my receiver for some reason. I have bypassed the receiver and just ran HDMI straight from DVR to TV and everything worked great. I have also tried different HDMI cables and even tried another HDMI input in the back of the receiver. I have also switch the inputs for the blu-ray and DVR to see if maybe the port on the receiver is the problem, but the blu-ray played fine with pic and sound and DVR same problem (pic no sound). I have even gone so far as to try a optical cable for sound from DVR to receiver, still no sound.

I have had my receiver for about 6 months now and havent had any problems. I currently have connected to the receiver the DVR and Blu-ray player through HDMI and my 360 with component cables. The 360 and blu-ray use the optical audio and works fine.

Im pretty sure I did something but have no idea what. Please help! I really need my receiver cause my TV only has one HMDI connection.

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Okyo TX-SR607 - HDMI connection pic but no sound*

Check the receivers menu and make sure that your HDMI that your using for the DVR is assigned properly.


----------



## teas2 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Okyo TX-SR607 - HDMI connection pic but no sound*

Thanks Tony, but I tried that. I get the pic just fine but no audio.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Okyo TX-SR607 - HDMI connection pic but no sound*

Given the things you already tried Im starting to think your DVR may have an issue. have you tried to reset the DVR? or contact the service provider?


----------



## teas2 (Sep 16, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Given the things you already tried Im starting to think your DVR may have an issue. have you tried to reset the DVR? or contact the service provider?


Wow, it's the simple things. That did it. THANKS SO MUCH TONY!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Okyo TX-SR607 - HDMI connection pic but no sound*

Glad I could help. We aim to please here at the Shack!


----------

